

New rendering technology based on "pixel clouds" - mtarnovan
http://unlimiteddetailtechnology.com/

======
twp
Previously posted, twice: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1179970>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1185195>

------
nvoorhies
If they have solved the problem of scaling a "Search algorithm like Google" to
infinitely large data sets, why are they using it to draw 1999-looking
graphics with lots of geometry instead of eating Google's lunch?

------
revetkn
"Here's what the video didn't mention: you can't animate these."

[http://es.reddit.com/r/gaming/comments/bbg9c/unlimited_detai...](http://es.reddit.com/r/gaming/comments/bbg9c/unlimited_detail_the_end_of_poligon_based/)

------
pavlov
_We are in the process of Negotiating to get the Commercial version of
Unlimited Details SDK built._

pedant that i am, random Capitalization in supposedly Important Ad-Copy
infuriates Me.

------
daeken
I saw this a few months ago and (after doing some research and realizing how
infeasible it is for what we're doing today) forgot about it largely. However,
the Fairlight/CNCD demo that took 1st place in the Breakpoint 2010 demo compo
uses a pure pixel cloud approach: <http://www.pouet.net/prod.php?which=54603>

Not sure of the technology underlying it, but it's damn impressive.

------
mtarnovan
Also if you're in a hurry check out the videos on youtube:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-ATtrImCx4>
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QlMCToxlt1c>

